# Anybody on ASIAN VISION?



## hk328 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yay!


----------



## Slausbound (Mar 5, 2012)

I just got out of a meeting and barely missed seeing it on the webcam. Thanks a ton for posting it.


----------



## hk328 (Mar 4, 2009)

No problem  She now crossed the canal and into the pacific ocean. It looks like marinetraffic.com will lose the position of the ship any moment now.


----------



## Russ650i (Feb 27, 2012)

You guys still thinking Asian V lands at Pt H on June 2?

Seems it left the canal a day late and there is a storm off Baha right now. 


Bets


----------



## hk328 (Mar 4, 2009)

According to Wallenius Wilhelmsen Logistics website AV left Panama on time :thumbup:

http://sagaweb.2wglobal.com/AppSche...ype=searchVoyage&searchVoyageString=CD218-AVI

But no matter. 6/2 is Saturday and the cars won't be processed until 6/4


----------



## hk328 (Mar 4, 2009)

Woohoo! The ship is showing up on marine traffic.com again. It looks to be just off southern shore of baja California.


----------



## Russ650i (Feb 27, 2012)

I hate when this happens! It is at the boarder but not heading north any more!


----------



## hk328 (Mar 4, 2009)

Heading north. It looks to be good now :thumbup:


----------



## hk328 (Mar 4, 2009)

Finally moored at port Hueneme! :thumbup:


----------



## Russ650i (Feb 27, 2012)

In port, on dry land, the ship has sailed!

Yea!
Anyone know how to tell if /when our car clears customs?


----------



## hk328 (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks like the cars have been unloaded as scheduled.


----------



## Russ650i (Feb 27, 2012)

Trying to remember what the status "discharged" means. I think it means it left the ship and is on the "ground"
Then it needs to go thru customs
If it is ED it takes longer - *Is yours a ED?* this could take 2-6 days?? who knows
If it is not ED, then it is pre-cleared thru customs, so it stays maybe a day
Then it goes to the VDC, my CA said that upon arrival at the VDC it takes 8-10 days to get to the dealer in Orange County
I noted that on the Demeter Leader, some cars made it From the VDC to Long Beach in under six days, so there is some difference in timing

Let's keep an eye on this...


----------



## hk328 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yea, mine is ED as well. From what I have gathered, the whole process takes about 10 to 11 business days (including transportation to Seattle) if everything goes well. 

I tend to think that the CAs like to give you very conservative number since they can't promise anything and they don't want to be in situation where "but you said...".


----------



## hk328 (Mar 4, 2009)

Can someone help me decipher this? What is Liner Release?


----------



## Russ650i (Feb 27, 2012)

hk328 said:


> Can someone help me decipher this? What is Liner Release?


I think this means your car has cleared customs.

Wednesday it should be at the VDC. Let's hope.


----------



## Russ650i (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, the BMW site shows my car is in "Finishing Touches" 

This means it has cleared Customs and is at the VDC. I am guessing arrival in Santa Ana before the weekend. Should be fun!


----------



## jebbusbin (Jan 21, 2012)

damn this wait is killing meeeee!!!!!!!:bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling:


----------



## hk328 (Mar 4, 2009)

Finish touches for mine as well :thumbup: Hopefully it will get on the truck soon to Seattle.


----------



## Miker2k (May 25, 2012)

hk328 said:


> Finish touches for mine as well :thumbup: Hopefully it will get on the truck soon to Seattle.


I'm not sure if they mix and match BMW and MINI on the same truck but my wife's Cooper came in on the Asian Vision and the new ETA is 6/12 @ Seattle MINI.


----------



## hk328 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, Great! I think minis and bimmers go through through the same VDC. If hers is scheduled for 6/12, mine shouldn't be too far off. Thanks for the information!

@Russ: did you get your car yet?


----------



## Russ650i (Feb 27, 2012)

I was told it "Just arrived" in Santa Ana. (I stopped by to say Hi!)

There was a 2013 Blue M6 Convertible in the show room, very cool.

_They are starting the Dealer prep, so I am expecting tonight or Saturday._

My CA is in Toronto at some car race, I'm not waiting for her return!
​ :bigpimp:


----------



## hk328 (Mar 4, 2009)

Russ650i said:


> I was told it "Just arrived" in Santa Ana. (I stopped by to say Hi!)
> 
> There was a 2013 Blue M6 Convertible in the show room, very cool.
> 
> ...


Awesome!! Congratulations and post photos when you do get it :thumbup: It is so close I can taste it


----------



## hk328 (Mar 4, 2009)

Miker2k said:


> I'm not sure if they mix and match BMW and MINI on the same truck but my wife's Cooper came in on the Asian Vision and the new ETA is 6/12 @ Seattle MINI.


How did you find out about the ETA? From salesperson?


----------



## Miker2k (May 25, 2012)

hk328 said:


> How did you find out about the ETA? From salesperson?


I'm not sure how it is on the BMW side but I logged into the Mini owners lounge and saw my status had been updated to "ath the VDC" or something similar, then clicked on my vehicle details and it had an estimated delivery date. I fired off an email to my MA and he confirmed.


----------



## hk328 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh I see. On BMW side it is not that detailed. It still just says "Finishing touches" and the next step is "At your local dealer". Hopefully, it will be the same date as your Mini


----------



## Russ650i (Feb 27, 2012)

OK, here we go!!!

Pickup Friday night at Dealer in Santa Ana @ 6:30 or so.
Next time it's photo's


----------



## hk328 (Mar 4, 2009)

Russ650i said:


> OK, here we go!!!
> 
> Pickup Friday night at Dealer in Santa Ana @ 6:30 or so.
> Next time it's photo's


Awesome! Look forward to your photos tonight/tomorrow!


----------



## RJ328i (Jun 9, 2012)

Russ650i said:


> Pickup Friday night at Dealer in Santa Ana @ 6:30 or so.


Ugh! I'm only another two hours south of Santa Ana but no word on my car yet. Still "finishing touches."

I can't wait any longer! Is patience still a virtue? Because it's eating me from the inside.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Good question.
Yesterday the W&W site listed my car on the AV due in NY June 20. Today it doesn't recognize the VIN.
Looks like they've taken it off the boat


----------



## hk328 (Mar 4, 2009)

No photo update from Russ650. I guess he is enjoying his car!! I hope mine's not too far off


----------



## Russ650i (Feb 27, 2012)

Ok Guys,
Picked up my 650i Friday Night at Crevier (Santa Ana) and have been playing with it since. 
Thoughts so far:
1) Great car, really fun to have back from the trip to Germany
2) the color, Tanzanite Blue is very unusual, some time's it is black, some times purple, sometimes very blue. I have included a closeup in the sun to give an idea of what it looks like. The photo does not do it justice, as it really is a 3D Blue in a field of stars!
3) They delivered the car saying it was all set to go, but then when I drove off, the navigation failed. The service center says they need TWO days to fix it. Hard to believe.

Also, it is really really fast, gets to 70 way to quick and way to smooth. :bigpimp:

Having fun 

Russ


----------



## RJ328i (Jun 9, 2012)

Bittersweet. Glad to hear you got the gal but sucks about the nav.

How long did the dealer have it before they turned it over to you? Day or two?


----------



## Russ650i (Feb 27, 2012)

Dealer had it for about three hours, They knew I was stalking them!


----------



## hk328 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sweet rides! I am assuming it your plane in the pic 

My CA is telling me I am scheduled for 19th according to BMW. I hope he is wrong.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

We dropped our car off in Paris May 24. According to CA is due in NY June 20.
I assume this means it's on the Asian Vision.


----------



## pcbrew (Aug 31, 2009)

VIZSLA said:


> We dropped our car off in Paris May 24. According to CA is due in NY June 20.
> I assume this means it's on the Asian Vision.


Looks like there was a misunderstanding. Vessel arriving NY on 6/20 is Asian King

BREMERHAVEN 06/06/2012 NEW YORK, NY 20/06/2012 ASIAN KING CA223-ASK


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

pcbrew said:


> Looks like there was a misunderstanding. Vessel arriving NY on 6/20 is Asian King
> 
> BREMERHAVEN 06/06/2012 NEW YORK, NY 20/06/2012 ASIAN KING CA223-ASK


Oops.
As long as my car's on it I won't care what they call it


----------



## hk328 (Mar 4, 2009)

Anyone else got the car other than Russ?


----------



## RJ328i (Jun 9, 2012)

Not here. Originally told the 10th but when I called yesterday my car had not even left the VPC. Makes me wonder if it got damaged.


----------



## Slausbound (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm told the car will be delivered to the dealership this weekend at which time they will call me to schedule a pick up. Likely early next week.


----------

